# Which national pet store chain supports puppy mills?



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Watch our exclusive video to learn how Petland is supporting puppy millsthen take action. Yahoo!

November 20, 2008

Dear Steve,

Maybe you saw Oprahs show on puppy mills earlier this year, and wondered how this cruelty can persist and whos responsible.

Today, The Humane Society of the United States released the results of a shocking investigation showing that pet store chain Petland Incorporated is the nation's largest retail supporter of puppy mills. The cruelty must end  watch our video and take action today.

Our national, eight-month investigation shows that Petland stores in multiple states are marketing dogs from cruel puppy mills to unsuspecting dog buyers. The investigation into Petland stores in Florida, Indiana, Minnesota, Nevada, Ohio, and other states revealed that many of the puppies sold at these stores came from massive commercial breeders in Missouri and other states in the Midwest where hundreds of breeding dogs are packed into filthy, crowded cages.

Most of the puppies bred at puppy mills are eventually sold over the Internet or through pet stores, including many Petlands in the U.S. The unseen victims are the mother dogs who are forced to live their entire lives behind bars  without exercise, without socialization, without ever being part of a family or even seeing the outside of their cages.

We are committed to stopping puppy mill cruelty, but we cant do it without your help. The holiday puppy-buying season is in high gear, so please watch our video and then tell Petland to stop selling puppies. 
Act locally by contacting a Petland franchise near you and tell them you are concerned about puppy mills:

Arlington Heights: 348 E. Rand Rd.
Arlington Heights, IL 60004
Phone: 847-577-0011
Contact them online

Hoffman Estates: 11 Golf Center 
Hoffman Estates, IL 60169
Phone: 847-490-8820
Contact them online

Wheaton: 80 Danada Square West
Wheaton, IL 60187 
Phone: 630-752-4800

Batavia: 401 N. Randall Rd.
Batavia, IL 60510
Phone: 630-761-1047

Lansing: 16735 Torrence Ave.
Lansing, IL 60438
Phone: 708-474-8728

Joliet: 1480 N. Larkin
Joliet, IL 60435
Phone: 815-744-2112

Bolingbrook: 744 East Boughton Rd.
Bolingbrook, IL 60440
Phone: 630-739-1213

South Elgin: 566 Randall Rd.
South Elgin, IL 60177
Phone: 847-841-8722

Niles: 5661 W. Touhy Ave.
Niles, IL 60714
Phone: 847-588-1133

Crystal Lake: 6126 Northwest Hwy.
Crystal Lake, IL 60014
Phone: 815-455-5479
Ridge: 110 Commons Dr.
Chicago Ridge, IL 60415
Phone: 708-636-8292

Round Lake Beach: 815 East Rollins Road
Round Lake Beach, IL 60073
Phone: 847-223-7900

Naperville: 720 SR 59 Suite 108
Naperville, IL 60540
Phone: 630-357-3800
Email: [email protected] [email protected]
Contact them online

Tinley Park: Harlem Ave. & 159th Street, Tinley Park, IL 60477
Phone: 708-429-2680
Contact them online

Merrillville: 1736 E. 80th Ave.
Merrillville, IN 46410 
Phone: 219-738-1717

Thank you for your commitment to stopping puppy mills and for all that you do for animals.

Sincerely,

Wayne Pacelle
President & CEO
The Humane Society of the United States

View attachment 12112
View attachment 12113


----------

